# My giant chihuahua has to lose weight!



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Skippy saw the vet today--her first appointment as an adult (She's 14 months). She weighed 9.7 pounds--the vet said she needs to lose a pound, and I should be able to feel all her ribs! I can't--her waist nips in some, but she's still a pound too heavy. Skippy is a little cow and it is my fault!  No more treats (or at least not as many) and longer walks! I'm glad we go on walks now, or she'd be even bigger probably. 

I wonder how long it takes for a chi to lose a pound? A month?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

In my experience with a chunky chi it seems to take for ever to lose a pound!! My vet said to take walks, cut back on treats & cut down on food. Im glad that we are doing the walks cause its not only good for him but its good for me & my son too. Good luck on Skippys weight loss.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I just read the thread about poor little Goliath and his little jaw. I feel lucky that my chi is healthy. I hope little G is OK.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

My Corky Lee is about a pound overweight too. He is 16 months old and weights 11.5 lbs. He is part dachshund and part Chi. He has a really muscular frame not the typical chihuahua frame. My vet said that he was a really muscular dog at his well puppy exam and that while he is a little overweight it wasn't something that concerned her too much because of how stout he is. He is very active with his sissy and he gets walks and I have cut him down on his treats and food over the last 9 months and he just holds steady. He hasn't gained any weight in about 9 months so I am just doing the best I can to keep him active and his food intake under control. It is just like a human - it is hard to get those pounds off. I always kid Corky that he is going to go on puppy Weight Watchers as I have been doing Weight Watchers for a while!


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Leya is 7lbs, the vet told me the same thing....so I have definitely increased the walks a bit.... occassionally cutting down on the food...almost no treats.. she goes back to the vet in a couple days,so we'll see what he says, she doesnt look like she lost any weight...but we are trying


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh no! Dolly saw the vet today and she was OK at 7 pounds, but we need to keep her trim! I have discovered that she is a chihuahua-retriever obviously, because she loves to chase the ball and she actually brings it BACK! Woohoo! So now we are doing a lot of that to keep her girlish figure.

I suppose walks might help ME um, get a girlish figure, but well, I'll throw those balls instead!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Luckily mine haven't had this problem but Mia is just big she feels so heavy compared to Poco & Bella & Poco weighs more than her but not for long. I hope Skippy can get trim easily :thumbleft: Can you imagine being 1 pound overweight Oh a girl can dream hehe


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

My Cookie is 14lbs so we have all of you beat...HEHEHEHE

My vet told me the samething, but it is so hard....He eats the same amount of food as my 5 1/2lb Chi's and I walk him almost everyday. He is not really fat in my opinion, he is just much bigger in general. He is very tall and bigger compared to the others. 

I don't have much advice on helping them loose weight.....sorry...I would only say to try and increase her exercise and cut back on the treats or table scraps!!


----------



## caths350z (Sep 7, 2004)

My chi, Blue, is about 1 or 2 lbs overweight and I recently switched him from the Royal Canine Chi food to the Prescription bland diet. Mostly because he just had surgery for bladder stones....but the change in food and the 1.5 miles walks seem to be trimming him down some.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

It will take some work to get her to lose the weight but it really is best - especially for their joints. Good luck, I know it is difficult.


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

I may have you all beat - Harley is 20 pounds. Since he is a rescue we are pretty sure he has something mixed with the Chi, but don't know what. He is a little overweight, but the vet said not overly so - he's just bigger.


----------

